# Smoking Playlist



## Skateforlife6 (Oct 27, 2009)

So my friend is having a party for his B-day, we plan on rolling a 1/8 or a 1/4 blunt.  So we need some music that is about smoking, we listen to mostly rap. So i just wanted some people to share with me songs they like that are about smoking. I'm gonna post up our smoking playlist so everyone knows what kinda music we like.

Khmer Kid - Smoke Weed
Cypress Hill - I Wanna Get High
Goose - No Seeds
Wiz Khalifa -Smokin' Good
Wiz Khalifa - Atl Freestyle (only choose this one because he smokes a blunt in the vid) 

So listen to these songs, Add them to your Smokin' Play list if u like them. And suggest some more songs for the party!
All sugguest are apprecitated.


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 27, 2009)

Skateforlife6 said:


> So my friend is having a party for his B-day, we plan on rolling a 1/8 or a 1/4 blunt.  So we need some music that is about smoking, we listen to mostly rap. So i just wanted some people to share with me songs they like that are about smoking. I'm gonna post up our smoking playlist so everyone knows what kinda music we like.
> 
> Khmer Kid - Smoke Weed
> Cypress Hill - I Wanna Get High
> ...


 
[youtube]rpXXTGqVLcw[/youtube] 

and here's some good reggae 

[youtube]GPFD5Rv34K0[/youtube]


----------



## Skateforlife6 (Oct 27, 2009)

HAHA that first song is super funny! Thanks for the songs!
i'm smokin pot i got my dick out im think bout you!


----------



## NuggityDank (Oct 27, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> [youtube]rpXXTGqVLcw[/youtube]


Brilliant.


----------



## Skateforlife6 (Oct 27, 2009)

Keep Em coming I've got till Friday to make the whole list.


----------



## DubRules (Oct 27, 2009)

all the marleys
-damian
-stephen
-ziggy
-bob
black uhuru
augustus pablo 
burning spear
isreal vibration
culture (in culture)
peter tosh
easy star all stars.

get my drift..?

dub, true dub, kicks ass.
start with augustus pablo's "east of the river nile" album.


----------



## Fader1 (Oct 28, 2009)

kottonmouth kings - P-Town
Kid cudi- Up up and away
just two good ones i can think of


----------



## cbtwohundread (Oct 28, 2009)

here comes boss dj.,.,cb200.,.,.,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj7kjIk6N9k&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxVPHLxqF5k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-gDUGAJjRc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFEvdWHK7GA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0oEgR2cbNU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JUm_Y0R6Og
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tobcR6Gq4wA
could go on and on.,.,


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Oct 28, 2009)

Styles P - I Get High
Cypress Hill - Hits From the Bong
Ice Cube - Smoke Some Weed
Eminem - Drug Ballad
....to stoned to think of anymore


----------



## DFL420 (Oct 28, 2009)

Afroman- Because I got High


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

def leopards-high n dry
tripple six mafia-smoking on that dro
smoove-laced with hash
x raided-do you wanna get high
deavin the dude- doobie ashtray
three six mafia-1000 blunts.

some down ass blazing jams bro. just a few though


----------

